
P2P file-sharing for private use is legal in Portugal, court rules - taytus
http://www.zdnet.com/p2p-file-sharing-for-private-use-is-legal-in-portugal-court-rules-7000004895/
======
danboarder
From the last line in the article:

"An ACAPOR representative was quoted in the article as saying he did not
understand how one can share a file and still keep it for private use. ACAPOR
will apparently try to have the judgement overturned."

Perhaps an 'old media' scenario would help. One line of reasoning here would
be that I read a book and remember the story (thus a copy of the story is
stored in my mind), and then I share that book with friends...

